# Speicherort der Outlook Express Mails



## qger (3. Januar 2005)

Hi!
Wisst ihr wo die Mails aus Outlook Express gespeichert werden? Wäre für mich sehr wichtig da ich nicht mehr in mein Outlook Express reinkomme aber wichtige Mails brauche.
Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe,
QGer


----------



## surf-tom (3. Januar 2005)

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\[...angemeldeter Benutzer...]\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Identities\[...]\Microsoft\Outlook Express

Am besten zu finden, wenn du nach dem Wort outlook suchst und dann Versteckte Elemente durchsuchen aktivierst.

Die Dateien haben die endung *.dbx nach denen du auch suchen kannst.


----------



## Nightcrawler (3. Januar 2005)

Öffne Outlook Express.
Dann Extras -> Optionen -> Wartung ->Speicherordner

Wichtige Mails kann du selbst seperat speichern.
Einfach Mail auswählen und dann über Datei -> Speichern untern die Mail im Ordner deiner Wahl speichern. Datei hat dann die Endung .eml

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## randomize (4. Januar 2005)

Ok, angenommen ich will Windows neu installieren, ich brenn also beispielsweise die DBX-Dateien auf CD, und wenn ich dann Windows/OE neu installiert habe, kann ich die dann einfach wieder in den Ordner kopieren? Funktioniert das "einfach so"? Zumal ja nach der Installation von OE schon Dateien in dem Ordner vorhanden sind (wenn auch leere, wahrscheinlich).


----------



## Nightcrawler (4. Januar 2005)

Also das mit der Rücksicherung geht so.

Geh unter Extras -> Konten -> Konto aussuchen und anwählen -> Exportieren

Dann legt er eine *.iaf Datei an.

Dort sind alle Informationen des Kontos gespeichert.

So jetzt den Ordner mit den DBX Datein und den IAF Datein auf CD brennen.

Nach System neu aufsetzen starte OE

Als erstes die IAF Datein Importieren (geht genauso wie bei Export nur halt anders herum)

Dann 

Datei -> Importieren -> Nachrichten -> OE 6 oder 5 auswählen -> dann DBX Datein von deiner CD auswählen.

Ich glaube das wars.

Achja am besten nach Neuinstall ein Backup von WinXP machen. Und den SpeicherOrdner für die E-mail am besten auf seperate Partion packen.

Wenn noch fragen dann bitte melden.


PS: Weiß jemand anders ob ich meine DBX und IAF Datein in "GeMail" einbinden kann.

Gruß

NIghtcrawler


----------



## randomize (5. Januar 2005)

Nur nochmal um sicherzugehen, also ich gehe mal auf Grund deiner Beschreibung davon aus, dass die IAF-Datei ausschließlich Informationen über das Konto (POP3/SMTP, Benutzerinformationen etc.) enthält, während die DBX-Dateien die eigentliche Ordnerstruktur innerhalb OE (darauf lässt zumindest die Namensgebung der Dateien schließen) sowie die eMails enthalten.

Danke für die Anleitung.


----------



## Nightcrawler (5. Januar 2005)

Ja deine Vermutung ist richtig.

Die IAF Datein mußt du nicht machen. Aber ich habe 12 E-Mail Accounts und da ist es ziemlich mühseelig alle Konten per Hand einzurichten.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## randomize (5. Januar 2005)

Okie Dokie, alles klar, danke!


----------



## sputnik-sarja (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab die .dbx Dateien via LAN von meinem alten Notebook auf das neue geholt! Dummerweise war am Outlook-Speicherort schon eine .dbx-Datei, die ich da neu angelegt hatte, weil ich die Übertragung erst nach den ersten Gebräuchen des neuen Notebooks gemacht habe!
Also, meine alten Mails sind alle da, nur der Ordner den ich anfangs neu angelegt hatte, wird im Outlook nicht angezeigt, obwohl er am Speicherort zu sehen ist!

Wie komme ich an diesen Ordner wieder ran?

MfG Sarja


----------



## Nightcrawler (23. Oktober 2005)

hm,

also als ich die Rücksicherung meiner OE Datein gemacht habe, sind die automatsich erstellt wurden.
Hast du mehrere Mail Konten oder nur eins 

Nightcrawler


----------



## sputnik-sarja (24. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe 2. Einmal Yahoo einmal Web.


----------

